# Container p und div



## js-mueller (12. April 2004)

HI

ich hab ein Problem bei meiner Homepage. Im rechten Menü wird der div Container im Mozilla nicht gedehnt und der p container ragt einfach hinüber.
Wie kann ich das lösen das auch in Mozzilla das gedahtn wird.

Im Internet Explorer gibt es das Problem, dass sich die Endstücke der beiden Boxen wiederholen, also 2 mal vorhanden sind.

Ich sag einfach nur die URL zu der TestSeite, den Quellcode könnt ihr euch ja da angucken. Wäre echt super wenn mir wer helfen könnte.

Meine Test Seite


----------



## SirToby (13. April 2004)

*hm...*

Strange das Ganze irgendwie...

Was ich mir erklären könnte wäre, dass die Browser mit den Informationen vor dem <html>-tag nicht klarkommen:


```
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="iso-8859-1" ?>

<!DOCTYPE html PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD XHTML 1.0 STRICT//EN" "http://www.w3.org/TR/xhtml1/DTD/xhtml1-strict.dtd">
```

An Deiner Stelle ersetze das doch mal testweise durch:

```
<!DOCTYPE HTML PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD HTML 4.01 Transitional//EN">
<html>
  <head>
    <title></title>
  <meta http-equiv="Content-Type" content="text/html; charset=iso-8859-1">
  </head>
.
.
.
```


----------



## js-mueller (13. April 2004)

Ich glaube nicht das es daran liegt, weil es ja HTML standard ist.
Ich hab mir da ja nichts ausgedacht ;-)

edit:

Ich hab gerade mal den w3c validator drüber laufen lassen und es scheint alles in Ordunung zu sein, also vom syntax her.
Muss doch jemand wissen wo das Problem liegen kann.

edit2:

Wenn ich das p tag entferne und den Text direkt in den div container schreibe, funktioniert alles einwandfrei. Also hängt es definitiv nur an dem p container. Nochmals die frage, wer kann helfen ;-)

edit3 :-D:

Also das Mozilla Problem sei gelößt, ich muss clear: left; schreiben und nicht float: clear;
Das Internet Explorer Problem bleibt aber weiterhin bestehen, desweiteren hoffe ich da auf eure Hilfe


----------



## js-mueller (14. April 2004)

Ich wollt gerne nochma den  Beitrag nach oben schieben, weil ich immer noch nicht weiter bin. Bitte nicht böse sein wegen des Doppelposts.


----------



## Quaese (14. April 2004)

Hi,

Du musst in folgende beiden DIV-Container weitere Container einfügen, die keine 
Höhe besitzen. Damit umgehst Du das automatische Setzen einer Schrifthöhe im IE.


```
<div style="width: 537px; height: 13px; background-image:url('grafiken/index/inhaltLinksFuss.png')"></div>

und

<div style="width: 233px; height: 13px; background-image:url('grafiken/index/inhaltRechtsFuss.png')"></div>
```

ergänzen mit


```
<div style="font-size: 0pt; line-height: 0px; height: 0px;">& nbsp;</div>
```
Hierbei handelt es sich bei & nbsp; um die HTML-Codierung des Leerzeichens 
und muss zusammengeschrieben werden. War hier nur nicht möglich, da ein
wirkliches Leerzeichen angezeigt wurde.

Also insgesamt


```
<div style="width: 537px; height: 13px; background-image:url('grafiken/index/inhaltLinksFuss.png')"><div style="font-size: 0pt; line-height: 0px; height: 0px;">& nbsp;</div></div>
```
für Dein erstes Fussbild.

Ich hoffe das Dir das weiterhilft.

Ciao
Quaese


----------



## js-mueller (16. April 2004)

Entschuldige, dass ich jetzt erst antworte ich hatte aber vorher keine Zeit es zu testen. Nu hab  ich es gemacht und es läuft einwandfrei. 

Vielen Dank


----------

